# بشرى :: دورة في التصميم للمهندس الكيميائي على شكل دروس متتابعة ...



## مهندس المحبة (18 يوليو 2010)

:: الدرس الأول ::​
التصميم الأساسي (Basic design) : هو الصورة الشاملة التي تحدد معالم العمليات الأنتاجية في المشروع والقاعدة التي تنطلق منها التصاميم التفصيلية وأسلوب تشغيل المشروع .
يتضمن التصميم الأساس التفاصيل الأتية :
1. وصف مراحل العمليات الكيميائية والفيزيائية وبالتسلسل الأنتاجي مع تحديد ظروف هذه العمليات وهذه تتم بواسطة ال (Flow sheet) .
2. وصف عام للأجهزة والمعدات اللازمة لأنجاز هذه العمليات .
3. مواصفات المواد الأولية والمنتجة .
4. شرح موجز للعمليات الأنتاجية .
5. مخطط سير العمليات (process flow diagram) والذي يوضح الفقرات المذكورة أعلاه .
6. جداول الحوادث المتوقعة وأساليب المعالجة .
7. جدول بأنواع المواد التصنيعية والأنشائية .
8. وصف لأساليب السيطرة على العمليات الكيميائية والفيزيائية بموجب الظروف المحددة لأجراءها .
9. جرد بأجهزة السيطرة والقياس اللازمة للسيطرة على العمليات والحوادث ومواقع تثبيتها على أجهزة ومعدات العمليات .
10. أنجاز مخطط الأنابيب والسيطرة (piping and instrumentation diagram ) .

أرجو أن لاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء ...........

ملاحظة :: هذه الدورات لي أو لأحد الأعضاء الأفاضل هي دورات حصرية بملتقى المهندسين العرب ولايجوز نقلها شرعا إلا بإذن الكاتب وبالتوفيق ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 يوليو 2010)

:: الدرس الثاني ::

*The basic compenents of a typical chemical process are shown in the following figure , in which each block represents a stage in the over all process for producing a product from the raw material .

chemical engineering design : is conserved with the selection and arrangement of the stage , and the selection specification and design of the equipment required to the perform the stage function* .​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 يوليو 2010)

:: الدرس الثالث ::
*

And now the stage in Detail ::

Raw material storage :: 

unless the raw materials are suppliedes intermediate products from aneiglbouring plant, some provision will have to be made to hold several days, or weeks storage to smooth out fluctuations and interruption in supply .

 Feed preperation ::

some purification, and preparation of the raw materials will usually be necessary before they are sufficiently pure, or in the right from to be fed to the reaction stage .

 Reactor ::

the reaction stage is the heart of a chemical manufacturing process in the heart of a chemical manufacturing process in the reactor the raw materials are brought togther under conditions that promote the production of the desired product .

 Product seperation ::

in this first stage after the reactor, the product and By products are seperated from any unreacted material . the unreacted material will be recycled to the reactor they may be returned directly to the reactor, or to the feed purification and preparation stage .

 purification ::

before sale, the main product will usually need purification to meet the product specification .

 Product storage ::

provision for product packaging and transport will be needed depending on the nature of the product . liquids will be dispathed indrums and and in bulk tankers, solids in sacks or cartons .

and now explain the Flow sheeting ::

the flow sheet is the key document in the design its shows the arrangement of the equipment to carryout the process, the stream connection, stream flowrate nd composition it is a digramatic model of the process .

Flow sheet presentation ::

One : Block diagrams (B.D) ::

are used for illustrating preliminary or basic concepts only, and each block descibes what is to be done rather than how it is to be carried out . block diagrams are used in process surveys research summeries . an example is shown in the following figure :
*​



*
​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 يوليو 2010)

*:: الدرس الرابع ::​

and now the Supplement commentary :

 Two : Process Flow Diagram (PFD) :: 

Each stream line in this method is numbered and the data tabulated at the bottom of the sheet and the Flow rate for each individual component on the total stream flow rate and percentage composition .

Information to be include ::

:29: Essential information ::

1. stream composition ::

A. The flow rate of each individual component (Kg/hr) .
B. The stream composition as weight fraction .

2. Total stream Flow rate (Kg/hr) .

3. Stream temperature .

4. Operating pressure .

:29: Optional information ::

1. mole % (molar percentage) .

2. Physical property such as Density (Kg/m3) and Viscosity (N/m2)

3. enthalpy of stream (KJ/Kg) .

4. Stream name :: One or two word description of the stream such as ( Acetone column bottoms ) .

​
*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يوليو 2010)

:: الدرس الخامس ::​















plate column











spray column





​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يوليو 2010)

:: الدرس السادس ::​













































and as example we put nitric acid production flow daigram to explain the sign in real ::






​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يوليو 2010)

:: الدرس السابع ::​

*Three : Piping and instrumentation ::*

*it shows the arrangement of the major pieces of equipment and their inter connection and shows the engineering details of the equipment ; instrument , piping , valves , all fitting and their arrangement ::*

*it should include ::
1. all process equipment identified by an equipment number .
2. all pipes identified by a line number , pipe size , material of construction .
3. all valves (control and block valves) with number (type and size) .
4. all fitting , elbows and steam tap , all with identification number .
5. pumps with it's type and number .
6. control loops and instruments with number .*

*symbols used in piping Flow diagrams ::*​





























​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 يوليو 2010)

:: الدرس الثامن ::​
Instrument and control loops ::

1. level control (LC) ::






2. Pressure Control (PC) ::













3. Flow Control (FC) ::






4. Temperature Control (TC) ::






5. Ratio Control (RC) ::


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يوليو 2010)

:: الدرس التاسع ::​
*:: Layout ::*​
*after the process flow diagrams are completed and before detailed mechanical, structural, electrical design can be begin, the plant layout be planned however proper layout in each case will include arrangement of processing area . 
storage area and handling area in efficient coordinate .*

*:: principles of plant layout ::*

*some of the guiding principles for detailed plant layout :
1. New side development .
2. storage facilities for raw materials and intermediate and finished products may lacated in isolated area, also the hazard materials be isolated .
3. plant expansion must always kept in mind .
4. Minimum labour demands, (Automatic control and metering of process variables have resulted in substantial reduction in labour demands ) .
5. elevation of equipment ; has important advantage especially where solid handling is involved and where avarity flow may be employed .
6. Layout of process unit : within alarge chemical plant , individual process unit should be seperated to avoid possible spread of explosion .
7. Type of building requirement .
8. Weather condition .
9. Waste disposal problems .
10. Services : the generation and distribution of serveces must be maintained in any emergency especially continued operation of the power supply, steam and water supplies and these unit be lacated in safe seperated area .*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 أغسطس 2010)

وهذه بعض الكتب المميزة في التصميم وعلى رأسها كما أعتقد لأنني أستفدت منه الكثير في مشروع تخرجي ...
Chemical Engineering Design, Fourth Edition: Chemical Engineering Volume 6 (Coulson & Richardson's Chemical Engineering) 
by: R K Sinnott

http://ifile.it/3eizwxv/crcev6ccd4thed.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/306228734/crcev6ccd4thed.rar

Chemical Engineering Design Project; A Case Study Approach (Topics in Chemical Engineering) 
by: M. S. RAY

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=22BSW939

Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers (Mcgraw Hill Chemical Engineering Series) 
by: Max Stone Peters

http://ifile.it/1w3k65d/17239___pdandeforc_engineers.rar​
وسوف أكمل الدروس إن شاء الله في القريب العاجل لكي يكون للمهندس الكيميائي مرجع في التصميم وأتمنى التوفيق والنجاح للجميع ولاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 أغسطس 2010)

:: الدرس العاشر ::​
Economic evaluation of the project​
the design engineer needs to be able to make quick rough cost estimation to decide between alternative designs and for project evaluation capital investment ..
A- Fixed capital for plant facilities :
Fixed capital is the total cost of the plant ready for start-up it includes the cost of :
1. Design and other engineering construction supervision .
2. all items of equipment and their installation .
3. all piping , instrumentation and control system including installation and painting .
4. building and structure (including control room, process building, office, laboratory) .
5. auxiliary facilities, such as utilities, land and civil engineering work .
6. electrical power and lighting .
7. site and site preperation .
B- Working capital :
it is the additional investment needed to start the plant up and operate it to the point when income is earned it include the cost of :
1. start - up .
2. raw materials and intermediate in the process .
3. initial catalust charges .
Working capital is (15%) of the fixed capital .

Estimating equipment cost by cost index a method has to be used to update old cost data for use in estimating at the design stage .
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 أغسطس 2010)

:: الدرس الحادي عشر ::​*
example 1: purchased cost of a tubular heat exchanger carbon steel shell, stanless tubes, area 500m2 was 10000$ in December 1972 , estimate cost in 1979 the process engineering index in 1972 = 64 and in 1979 = 170 ??
solution :​



estimating equipment costs by scaling an approximate estimate of the capital cost of a project can be obtained from a knowledge . the cost of earlier projects using the same manufacturing process the capital cost of a project is related to capacity by the equation :​


where :: C2 : capital cost of the project with capacity S2
C1 : capital cost of the project with capacity S1
the value of the index  is taken as 0.6 the well known . six - tenths rules . this value can be used to get a rough estimate of the capital cost if there are not suifficient data available to calculate the index .

​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 أغسطس 2010)

:: الدرس الثاني عشر ::​
example : the purchase cost of a 50 gal glass lined Jacketed reactor was 1000$ estimate the purchase cost of a similar 300 gal glass lined jacketed reactor using the six-tenth factor rule 

solution :​



Economic pipe Diameter that gives the required flow rate would normally be used if the fluid has to be pumped through the pipe , the pipe should be selected to give the least annual operating cost

Typical pipe velocities and allowable pressure drop which can be used to estimate pipe diameter ​



Expanession for design velocity in terms of pipe diameter​



where internal diameter in (mm)
the value for the optimum velocity in the terms of the fluid velocity​










and P = density​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (28 أغسطس 2010)

:: الدرس الثالث عشر ::​
example ::
Estimate the optimum pipe diameter for water flow rate of 10 Kg/s at 20c carbon steel will be used (density of H2O = 1000 Kg/m3) ::

solution ::​






Detailed factorial estimates :
the direct - cost item that are include in the construction of a plant in addition the cost of the cost of equipment are ::
1. equipment erection including foundation and minor structural work .
2. piping including insulation panting .
3. electrical power and lighting .
4. instrumentation, local and control room .
5. process building and structures .
6. building, office, labrotary building .
7. storage, raw material and finished product .
8. utilities provision of plan for steam .
9. site and site preparation .​
And waited for the new lessons, and God willing utilization​


----------

